# problem installing/updating pear



## pdu (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm having a problem getting Pear to install. Each time I try, I get the output below and php dumps core. If I recompile php with debug, the install will proceed and complete, but there will be errors (as expected so the errors can be captured). I did a fair amount of searching, but I can't seem to find something particularly valuable that will help me resolve this. 

I tried recursively recompiling php to no avail. At this point, I'm stuck and I'm not particularly knowledgeable about PHP/Pear so any help is appreciated. 

Thanks!

mail# make install
===>  Installing for pear-1.7.2
===>   pear-1.7.2 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   pear-1.7.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/xml.so - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/pear already installed
Using local package: PEAR-stable......ok
Using local package: Archive_Tar-stable....ok
Using local package: Console_Getopt-stable....ok
Using local package: Structures_Graph-stable....ok
Bootstrapping: PEAR...................(local) ok
Bootstrapping: Archive_Tar............(local) ok
Bootstrapping: Console_Getopt.........(local) ok
Extracting installer..................ok
pear/PEAR can optionally use package "pear/XML_RPC" (version >= 1.4.0)
pear/PEAR can optionally use package "pear/PEAR_Frontend_Web" (version >= 0.5.0)
pear/PEAR can optionally use package "pear/PEAR_Frontend_Gtk" (version >= 0.4.0)
install ok: channel://pear.php.net/PEAR-1.7.2
install ok: channel://pear.php.net/Archive_Tar-1.3.2
install ok: channel://pear.php.net/Console_Getopt-1.2.2
install ok: channel://pear.php.net/Structures_Graph-1.0.2
*** Signal 11

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pear.


----------

